# ferrets and babys



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

hi everyone, ive just found out that i am pregnant  the only problem is i have 3 gorgeous ferrets and i really dont think i am going to have the time for them. i only live in a really small house and im not going to be able to give them the time they deserve as i cant put them in a seperate room. has anyone else had babys whilst they have ferrets? if so how did the ferrets react, did u have time for the ferrets?? thanx if u get bk to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

If you have 3 ferrets then you giving them a little less time shouldn't be too much of a problem, as long as they have food, clean bedding and toys to play with. 
Is it possible for you to create a large shed/cage in the garden?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

That is such a sad post to read, baby on way, no time for animals 

Please do honor the commitment you made when acquiring them and do look into outdoor housing if needs be. Many, many people keep their animals when they have babies, they just need to consider the situation. You NEED to make time for the ferrets, just as other mums make time for their dogs/cats/other children 

My friend had two ferrets when she had her twins and managed perfectly well, she did however not allow animals access to babies at any time. Not sure what other people would do, but obviously caution would be needed!

Good luck with your pregnancy and I hope you do the right thing


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i dont want to get rid of them they are my babys.. they have a huge cage outside and everything they can ever want... its not me who is bothered about not having enuff time, im bothered about not giving them as much love and play time as they deserve. they are currently in the house about 8 hours a day... i just know that its going to be more like 2/3 hours a day for a while....if that! i dont know if thats really enuf time for them to the attention they deserve  thanx for replying x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope you can find a way to keep them 

Sometimes we ust have to do what we can, as they have company as long as they are fed, watered, clean and given some cuddles, they will be fine, I am sure :001_smile:


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I've seen your advert for them.

As long as they have each other and space to play it shouldn't matter tht indoor time has to be cut down for a while.

Definatley a no go where the baby is though, and it's personal prefrence if you would want tem running around where a baby may be crawling later, if there is anything i can do let me know


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

thankx for ur replies...i wasnt going to rehome them till after i have the baby anyway,and it would have to be someone close to me so i can see how they are getting on lol... but i think i will just wait and see what happens. if they seem happy enuf with like u said just a few cuddles and abit of time out the cage then ill be happy  i mite try and make there cage as big as i possibly can too  xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Have they got a multi level cage? That could help with making sure they get enough exercise


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

yes they have got a pretty big hutch


----------



## Wolfiewheezle (May 5, 2011)

I recently found out I am pregnant with twins!!! I have 9 ferrets.

The first thing I said to my partner was ... I'M NOT GETTING RID OF MY FERRETS! 

They are part of my family and I couldn't bear to rehome them. 

I already have a ten year old child and also had ferrets then,it was no different really to me. The first few months are tiring but once you get into a routine it all falls into place.


----------

